# Dolphin's Cove - Anaheim



## ohdewer (Aug 4, 2017)

If you are an owner here or someone who plans on staying at this resort, this is what we found during our recent stay.  

One word, cockroaches.  Killed 7 live ones in the unit and saw 3 more dead ones in different places.  3 of the lives ones were small and scurrying around the dishwasher when I opened it.

The unit itself felt damp.  The carpet felt like it had been cleaned recently but not completely dried.  The pillow cases, sheets and towels felt like they had been taken out of the dryer too early.  My wife stated that until probably hadn’t been used in a while and with limited ventilation, the air conditioning left a level of condensation on everything. 

Having been born and raised in Florida, I am used to bugs being in and around dwellings.  However, I don’t have the issue at my own home in California because I have regular exterminator services so I definitely don’t expect it at a vacation resort.  This was a Disney trip, so we were basically in the room to eat breakfast, take showers and sleep, so we didn’t ask for another room.  Had this been a vacation to just sit around and relax a little, we would have left and stayed somewhere else.  We’ve stayed at plenty of timeshares, hotels and rented house in the Walt Disney World area in Florida and although I have seen dead cockroaches outside there, we never saw live ones inside a unit.  We’ve also stayed at several resorts in Anaheim and have never had a cockroach issue.  Needless to say, that was a clincher for us.  The next time we go to Disneyland, we will not be staying at Dolphin’s Cove.  Even more, we were thinking about buying here and wanted to check it out.  That has totally changed.  We would not recommend this resort to anyone.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow!  We've stayed 3 different times over the past 20 years always in a 2 bedroom with from 3 to 6 of us and never have seen a cockroach or even a bug in the unit.  Stayed a week each time.
I sure hope you let the front desk know?  No, this should not be happening and if found in one place the entire resort needs to be checked out to get the cockroaches stopped now.


----------



## ohdewer (Aug 5, 2017)

We did let them know.  

Thanks!


----------



## Jan Handlers (Sep 7, 2017)

We stayed there a couple weeks ago in a 1 BR.  No bugs of any type.


----------



## jrogersok (Sep 10, 2017)

We stayed in a 3 bedroom for a week in July and saw no signs of any bugs.  Thoroughly enjoyed our stay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 10, 2017)

We stayed last year.  No bugs!  
Something seems odd.  Maybe as OP stated the room hadn't been used in a while.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 21, 2017)

Hmmm.  It may have been the season, but we were there over Christmas week, no bugs, no must or mildew.

As cringy as it is to think about, it's possible the bugs hitchhiked in with past guests, and the dead ones you found meant the pesticide was doing its thing.....


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 21, 2017)

Seems like with any problem a huge part is how management responded.  The OP did not give any answers to that.


----------



## Firepath (Sep 22, 2017)

We stayed the first week of June this year in a 1 BR ground floor and didn't see any bugs whatsoever.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 25, 2017)

Firepath said:


> We stayed the first week of June this year in a 1 BR ground floor and didn't see any bugs whatsoever.


That's only because it is so dark in those ground floor units...lol.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 25, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> That's only because it is so dark in those ground floor units...lol.



I agree, our ground floor unit was on the darker side....not so dark we felt like we're in a cave, but the patio door is a bit around a corner from the rest of the living room.  Thank goodness for electric lights!


----------

